# Some (more) home insemination advice please!!



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi...I've been lurking abit as opposed to posting, but wondered if I could get some advice! We've been TTC for awhile now (not long in relatve terms I know, but feels long to us!), using a known donor at home, and I got pregnant in September but lost the baby in October   I then had a chemical on December, so I know I can get pregnant. I've been -

- temping/charting on Fertility Friend
- using opks (usually get very strong positives CD15)
- taking EPO, Vit B12, Pregnacare Conception
- just started soy isoflovines CD3-7 to give me better eggs
- inseminating the 2 days before ovulation (sometimes on the day too)
- pillow under bum, legs in the air, the Big O (2/3 times)
- real egg whites rather than Pre-seed (pasturised ones, so minimising any chance of infection, had none yet!)

am I missing something? I know there's only a small chance every month, wondered if anyone had any other hints or tips to help us out abit? 

Thanks!!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Love the matching hair in your profile pic!

It doesn't sound to me like you're missing anything, especially as you have had two BFP cycles. It's very sad about the miscarriage, and the chemical pregnancy, but it sounds like you're doing everything right. I might have said that you're possibly inseminating on the early side, by concentrating on pre-ovulation, but it seems to be working for you. I think it's just a case of sticking with what you're doing, and hoping that the you get a sticky bean soon. 

Hope that doesn't all sound too blase, I know it can't be easy for you, but I'm sure that it will work out for you soon.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Fairie,

I dont think your missing anything hun it all sounds good.

I think you just have to stick with it... you will get there i'm sure  

Sorry to her about to MC and chemical  

Em x


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Fairie,

Welcome to the boards, you'll get loads of support here  

It sounds like you're doing everything right and as Nismat says, the fact that you've managed to conceive twice is really positive (although obviously it is very sad that they didn't stick   ). 

I've got a feeling that EPO shouldn't be taken after ovulation / insemination so you might want to look into that? I take it everyday for PMT normally but when ttc I stop taking it during the 2WW (and wouldn't start again if I got pregnant). 

How long a break are you on? I'm just gearing up for attempt #2 - packed syringes etc. in a bag last night in preparation for (hopefully) next week! 

Take care,
Angel


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Angelmine your right EPO should be stopped after ovulation... something to do with the uterus contracting...


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks  Yeah I only take EPO up to the day I ovulate, then stop, just incase! I'll just hafta stick at it awhile longer, I'm currently in the 2ww, but not feelin it at all this month, no symptoms or anything! But I've been good this time, and havn't poas, for once!!! I'm only 8dpo, so time will tell!!!


----------

